# Hobbies



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, wanted to know if any of you have similar other hobbies, or anything interesting you'd be willing to share.

A few of my hobbies, the ones that take my time and money, are:

Firearms, jnats (like thats not others here), fountain pens, folding knives, camping, watches, and high end audio.

Some of these have been a long time hobby and others relatively newer. Anyone have similar or cool other hobbies?


----------



## ian (Mar 30, 2020)

No collecting for me. I mean, I have 7 stones and 9 reasonable knives (this is actually a lot of knives for me, due to the two new Heiji), and around $4500 worth of kitchen stuff, but otherwise I'm a freakin' spartan. I play tennis when I can. I also have a TV that I rarely use, and a mortgage.

Some other contributions:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/whats-your-most-expensive-hobby.21631/

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...ngs-other-than-knives-and-stones.41201/page-4


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 30, 2020)

I collect(ed) coins. Still have them, just haven't added to in a long time. Only real hobby I have now is fishing with my kids when possible.


----------



## andrewlefilms (Mar 30, 2020)

I was also into fountain pens for a while, I especially started enjoying the TWSBI piston barrel. I also like pretty much all sports, building bikes, and playing piano/guitar.


----------



## Michi (Mar 30, 2020)

I play competitive pinball. Well, used to. All tournaments are cancelled now, of course.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Sorry about the repeat thread guys and gals, thought it was new.


----------



## panda (Mar 30, 2020)

cars! i just ordered a titanium horn button for my steering wheel. it's the small detail things that give such great joy.. 





i got the raw non colored one.


----------



## LostHighway (Mar 30, 2020)

Michi said:


> I play competitive pinball. Well, used to. All tournaments are cancelled now, of course.



I didn't know there was such a thing as competitive pinball these days. I was a partisan of some specific Gottlieb machines long, long ago.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 30, 2020)

Oil painting not like ice carvings that was a good side business for decades. Most I give away to family and friends. Painters are a dime a dozen in Hawaii. Do it to keep creative juices going and a sense of accomplishment.

Avitar one of my seascapes.


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m also a hardcore audiophile. I’ve been into audio and music most of my life. Didn’t really get into the highend gear part until a few years ago when I finally felt like I could afford it. I have a Lampizator dac with VC and a couple of different amps. Open baffle speakers in a dedicated 20’x30’ building with a lot of room treatments. I also fly fish at least once a year. For the last few months I’ve been heavy into the knife making hobby spending more time making equipment than making knives although that’s changing now.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

Besides food and knives, I'm huge into disc golf. Being able to throw a disc in the outdoors is such a beautiful zen experience.


----------



## panda (Mar 31, 2020)

if i could afford to and had the time, i'm 100 percent certain i would be obsessed with sky diving.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 31, 2020)

The Edge said:


> Besides food and knives, I'm huge into disc golf. Being able to throw a disc in the outdoors is such a beautiful zen experience.[/QUOTE
> 
> Cool have watched that once they have different disks just like clubs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michi (Mar 31, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as competitive pinball these days. I was a partisan of some specific Gottlieb machines long, long ago.


Yes, there definitely is  I had no idea either until I got, per chance, invited to a tournament. There are even world championships 

https://www.ifpapinball.com/rankings/overall.php


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 31, 2020)

Woodworking making hardwood furniture and cabinets, in my younger days played competitive soccer, camping and back packing also in my younger days, vegetable gardening, firearm shooting and pre-charged pneumatic air rifle rodent shooting, playing golf in senior mens league and cooking. My knife collection started a long time ago with two sets of German knives and six or seven years ago I started buying Japanese knives 14 at last count and a 40 year collection of 20 water stones started with sharpening woodworking tools.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 31, 2020)

Michi said:


> I play competitive pinball. Well, used to. All tournaments are cancelled now, of course.



There are a handful from down under do you know any of them?


----------



## Michi (Mar 31, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> There are a handful from down under do you know any of them?


Yes, all of them, and I've played all of them  It's a small community; everyone knows pretty much everyone else, Australia-wide.


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 31, 2020)

panda said:


> if i could afford to and had the time, i'm 100 percent certain i would be obsessed with sky diving.


I've done only a few tandem jump but definitly the sky diving would be THE hobby for me if time and money.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 31, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I've done only a few tandem jump but definitly the sky diving would be THE hobby for me if time and money.



time and money, the two limiting factors lol....

time: always an issue with family! 

money: I guess it is always an issue depending on hobbies. I recently got into watches and that is a money pit deluxe. Trying not to repeat my mistakes from when I got into knives lol


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 31, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> time and m


 I would like to hear what were the mistakes that you made with the knives . I am lucky in sense that I don't care if I wear watch or not.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 31, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I would like to hear what were the mistakes that you made with the knives . I am lucky in sense that I don't care if I wear watch or not.



bought way too many, didn’t sell enough. 

And I bought too many before I figured out what I really like. I found that now (tall blades, 60mm or more 250ish long & Cleavers) but still have too many that don’t fit that profile....

With watches I like too many.... ugh. But it’s easier to read a lot about it which I’m doing now, because I’m trying to avoid the (negative) news as much as possible.

i also set myself a limit of watches that I can buy. Should’ve done that with knives as well.... after hitting the limit: one in, one out, no matter what....


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t have any hobbies; I have kids. I used to have hobbies though - and it was great. Now I guess KKF is my hobby


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I don’t have any hobbies; I have kids. I used to have hobbies though - and it was great. Now I guess KKF is my hobby


That sums it pretty good for me too.


----------



## Michi (Mar 31, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I don’t have any hobbies; I have kids. I used to have hobbies though - and it was great. Now I guess KKF is my hobby


The hobbies come back once the kids hit their teens. And, seriously, you will regret how quickly that time passes and, at some point, wish it had never ended. Enjoy every minute of it while you can.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 31, 2020)

Michi said:


> The hobbies come back once the kids hit their teens. And, seriously, you will regret how quickly that time passes and, at some point, wish it had never ended. Enjoy every minute of it while you can.


I do, it’s just that my capacity for enjoyment has its limits


----------



## The Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

My dogs don't catch anything lol. I guess there's part of the reason I like to throw at baskets. Sometimes they catch them. I've seen bad things happen when people try to catch golf discs though, including ambulance rides. 

There are well over 20 courses within 2 hours of me, so it's easy to get out with the dogs, or friends, or both, and just take a nice stroll through the course, throwing, walking, putting, maybe drinking a beer. It's nice to escape to nature once in a while.


----------



## LostHighway (Apr 1, 2020)

I tend to lose interest in specific hobbies after a decade or so, but some have lasted significantly longer and a few only a couple years. Vaguely in chronological order from start date: coin collecting, backpacking/camping, bicycling, high end audio, vegetable gardening, baking, photography (film), landscape gardening/design, home brewing, ... I've accumulated books, records, and CDs and have been an avid film viewer for decades but I'm not sure any of that qualifies as a hobby. I'm a home coffee roaster but again I don't see that as a hobby. These days I'm mostly trying to get back on the bike and trying to improve my cooking/baking, knife skills, and knife sharpening.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2020)

I roast coffee too! I just got some Panama Esmeralda Geisha I can't wait to try.


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 1, 2020)

I used to be pretty deep into amateur astronomy, fishing, and sea kayaking. That was when I lived in South Florida. 

Since moving to the Pacific Northwest, those have all dropped away. The skies are crap for astronomy -- not just the clouds but the "seeing" which means the steadiness of the air is also crap with the Jet Stream overhead, compared to Florida. I sold off the big 18" Dobsonian telescope, still have a big standmounted pair of 4" apochromatic binoculars, but they don't get much use. 

I don't fish up here because it's too different from Florida, and I don't kayak for the same reason. I know kayaking is popular up here, but the water is too damned cold. If you flip over in the Florida Keys, you just stand up in the shallow 75 deg. F water and climb back in. Flip over in the ice cold water up here, and you die... unless your roll is really good. 

The hobby I do have left other than cooking (which goes without saying!) is playing music. I used to play electric Blues guitar in bands, now I've shifted over to acoustic Irish and Scottish traditional music, playing in local pub sessions with friends. Well, used to until the virus hit. I play flute, mandolin, and guitar with this music. Now practicing obscure tunes at home until I can get back together with friends.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2020)

Sounds like your Florida similar to Hawaii. I have a 12 inch Dob. My viewing spot behind Koko Head crater blocks the light from Honolulu. Only thing is passing clouds so have to view where clouds are not. Fluid situation. Did a lot of kayak camping. Also used for fishing. Of coarse Surfing was a passion.

My brother got the music genes. Plays regular and slide steel guitar. Tenor sax, piano. 

Flute, Mandolin, and guitar I sure you make some good music. Always liked the fiddle too, or violin to some


----------



## Tristan (Apr 2, 2020)

Does collecting high end kitchen stuff count?
Anything that revolves around cooking


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2020)

Sure that's what this forum is.


----------



## Up_dog128 (Apr 2, 2020)

Birdwatching and any sort of nature observation and outdoor education, camping, canoeing, primitive skills, wild foods, fermentation- both acid forming (ie. pickles) and alcoholic, star gazing, playing guitar, cooking (pleasure and business), woodworking and carving, playing games, fixing stuff that broken, very amateurish photography that looks good cuz my camera is expensive, and traveling (got a bed in the back of my pickup). Used to ride bikes and freight trains and play ultimate frisbee when I could stand.


----------



## Up_dog128 (Apr 2, 2020)

@Keith Sinclair Forgot to mention that I ran a small market farm in Hawaii many years ago, Big Island. Miss that place dearly sometimes


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 3, 2020)

I changed hobbies depend on where I live, usually one, at most two at a time.

NYC - In-line slating, Ski/Snowboarding 
Mass- Flashlight, Car mods.
Maine - Fishing
CT - Orchid growing, Kitchen knives which I resisted for a while.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 3, 2020)

Up Dog what happened to you that you can not stand if not too personal.


----------



## panda (Apr 3, 2020)

Finding hilarious memes is probabaly the hobby I spend most time on.


----------



## Up_dog128 (Apr 5, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Up Dog what happened to you that you can not stand if not too personal.


Paraplegic; had a tree land on me almost 15 yrs ago while clearing land for some friends.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 5, 2020)

Up_dog128 said:


> Paraplegic; had a tree land on me almost 15 yrs ago while clearing land for some friends.


I'm very sorry brother, you are very welcome here.


----------



## Barashka (Apr 5, 2020)

Rollerblading! ... but alas, that doesn't go well these days, mostly due to my 2 year old 

Especially now, games have taken over fully, whenever there's actually time ... World of Tanks near 20k battles .. nuts to think how much time I spent in there.

Had a very long affair with photography ... but knives are now my money sink.
Had brief affairs with mid-fi headphones, collecting figures, tank/other models, minor woodworking, dnd miniatures, variety of odd travel memorabilia (if that even counts) like masks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome up dog you will find a lot of good folks here.


----------



## Eziemniak (Apr 6, 2020)

Up until recently cycling...nowadays this


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 6, 2020)

At least you can watch a movie while your working out


----------



## roughrider (Apr 17, 2020)

Flashlights, tools, guns, cars and I can keep going. Too many things to want and do but not enough time and money. ☹


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 18, 2020)

Golf, hiking, visiting the g/f in France 
In the past - custom folders, watches (JLC master compressor geographic)


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 18, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> Golf, hiking, visiting the g/f in France
> In the past - custom folders, watches (JLC master compressor geographic)


Other than golf, (and my house borders the 16th hole at a course), and obviously your gf, I have the same hobbies. I love custom folders and have quite a few. Also big on watches, I'm going to get a JLC in the future.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 18, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Other than golf, (and my house borders the 16th hole at a course), and obviously your gf, I have the same hobbies. I love custom folders and have quite a few. Also big on watches, I'm going to get a JLC in the future.


started with an eberhard 8 jours then an explorer ii and then the jlc

sold the jlc to get a ktm super duke 990, now I have a triumph speed triple that just sits....

Some memorable favorite folders -
Rocksteady higo and tei, a Howard Hitchmough, sawby, A terzuola with mokume bolster and des horn slimvubu in nitrobe,

The only thing I have left is a WD Pease with mammoth scales and my last name engraved on the backside of the blade

oh and all the guns are gone as well including the P7m8...


----------



## Chefget (Apr 18, 2020)

High end audio, custom folders and fixed blades (anybody on Bladeforums?) Kenpo karate. Watches also. Very understanding wife.

Anyone interested can look here...

www.gettier.org


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 18, 2020)

Knives and watches. Hookers and blow. 




Used to be a really avid cyclist but stopped about two years ago and got out of shape. Trying to get back to it.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 18, 2020)

Chefget said:


> High end audio, custom folders and fixed blades (anybody on Bladeforums?) Kenpo karate. Watches also. Very understanding wife.
> 
> Anyone interested can look here...
> 
> www.gettier.org



Nice collection, but you could really use another Bob 'Sky' Hajovsky to round it out a bit.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 18, 2020)

Chefget said:


> High end audio, custom folders and fixed blades (anybody on Bladeforums?) Kenpo karate. Watches also. Very understanding wife.
> 
> Anyone interested can look here...
> 
> www.gettier.org


Amazing link and we have the same taste. I think I bought your Steve Kelly Scoundrel folder.


----------



## Chefget (Apr 18, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Nice collection, but you could really use another Bob 'Sky' Hajovsky to round it out a bit.



Ha! Bob Hajovsky died in the early '90's, and at one point I had both sisters raiding the family stash of his knives to sell to me (they found me!)  Big fan of his knives and a damn shame he died so young; his work was impeccable.



AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Amazing link and we have the same taste. I think I bought your Steve Kelly Scoundrel folder.



Thanks, from AZCK last month? Beautiful piece! Are you on BF/USN?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah I think i got it there. No but I visit those forums.


----------

